# S&W 686



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Recently came into possesion of a very nice S&W 686 - stainless .357 with a four inch barrel. Is there a mark anywhere on the piece that shows the frame size?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is an L frame if i remember correctly. I have two - great guns.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Look forward to trying it on the range.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If I could have but one handgun, it would be that one exactly.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

You can't have this one ............. lol. It's sporting Hoque zebra grips and the trigger pull in double action is just a tad over three pounds and smoother than my Colt Python.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Already have both of the ones you just mentioned, and like you I also prefer the Smith over the Colt :beer:


----------



## Lakota (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a 6" 686 w/adjustable front sights, a 6" Stainless Python and a 4" 686 Mountain Gun 7 shooter. I prefer the 6" 686 for the range & the 4" Mountain Gun for carry (with 7 shot speed loaders)


----------

